# Does anyone else find you need to keep your private business private?



## Horus

Every day is a learning day here in Sharm not only do you have to watch the locals you need to watch the ex pats as well who are quick to ask

1. Do you rent or buy?
2. What is your business?

This is normally followed how they own a block of flats they rent out or that they have a villa 

So just a word of warning keep your private business PRIVATE if you move out because here the Sinai Mountains have eyes 

I am taking some advice from someone from now on my occupation is "I am a writer who is studying Egyptian Gigalos" :eyebrows:

It's like a cross of being back at school and the stepford wives you don't need CCTV here either everyone knows everything

Saying that however I have met some nice people but there are a few cliques going on here as well I feel like I have been thrown to the sharks

Is this typical of the resorts?


----------



## Sonrisa

*we told you soooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SHendra

Here Egypt is like a remote village where everyone already knows your business. You don't even need to utter a word. Your a foreigner so they naturally believe your already rich in some way or another. Your a foreigner so they naturally assume your 'easy' too. It's almost like we have the words 'mug' printed on our foreheads! .. Curtain twitchers have nothing on Egypt! lol.. 

Best way to deal with it though is just to be firm to whatever you do.. you don't like what someone is offering just walk away.. no point arguing or fighting, they seam to enjoy that too. Walking away and ignoring they do not and understand quicker your not to be played about. 

And it won't matter how long you been here etc even in say 10 years time your still find some places or people being this way. Just keep a bit of humour at it .. this is how I deal with this or your just go crazy. 

Here they know what your going to do before you do. My other half mum and sister been staying at mine the past few days since their flat livin room floor as fallen! And since they've come to stay I have not been able to breathe.. everytime I go to take my lad for a walk or outside before I even gone to get dressed to go their ready to come along! This is without me saying a word. I swear telepathy exists! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

this is typical of expats all over the world ... although no one in Cairo says they own a block of flats unless they are Egyptian and very few own villas here they all rent. Expats talk about their maids etc and the majority couldn't afford a Mrs Scrubbit when they were back in their home country. My home village in Scotland sits on a peninsula and there is nothing that happens on the whole of the peninsula that you don't hear about in an hour... I would imagine that red sea resorts are the same after all it's the same for Cairo.
Try and remember a lot of expats especially the women move over and suddenly have nothing to do all day but gossip as they now have maids to do everything, they are in fact bored and don't have enough to fill their day with. Egyptians?/Arabs will tell you they love nothing better than to sit around a table with friends and drink tea and talk......
Yes tell them you are a writer... telling how it really is in Egypt.


----------



## xabiaxica

Sonrisa said:


> *we told you soooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:clap2::clap2::dance::roll::rofl:


isn't it true of just about everywhere though


----------



## Sonrisa

xabiachica said:


> :clap2::clap2::dance::roll::rofl:
> 
> 
> isn't it true of just about everywhere though


LOL It's twice as true for Egypt though .


----------



## Horus

To live here you need to be resilient and have a VERY thick skin it's like sharks biting each other within a certain pecking order of put downs and showing off

I had noticed in other places people would say "oh such and such is this and that" and then as soon as they walk in it would be like "oh hello alright" and then they are buying each other drinks and being all chummy at closure 

From my observations to survive here you do need a strong sense of humour and having a degree in bull **** and being able to ignore people seems to go along way.

I have had a few nasty gems directed my way but I will be off out tonight it's Elvis night apparently that will atttract women let's see if it's a case of beauty or the beast but after a few beers who cares :eyebrows:

Now where is my pen and note pad for the next Sinai mis-adventures?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Why on earth do you need a women????? You have just split up from your wife... if you are desperate for sex hire a prositute but romancing someone when you are on the rebound is not good for her nor you.


----------



## King.Tut

Sharm is full of gossips. Everybody knows everybodys business, it's just the norm out here. You've just got to learn not to get involved and steer away from it. The amount of people I've never met who've seen me about town and then requested my friendship on facebook is well into double figures, yes, it's more the Egyptians who do that to me but a number of expats know my name and what I do through word of mouth at the gossip circles!

I even had someone leaning against my car in the street once who messaged me on facebook to ask to be my friend after I'd given him a mouthful for touching my car!


----------



## xabiaxica

Horus said:


> To live here you need to be resilient and have a VERY thick skin it's like sharks biting each other within a certain pecking order of put downs and showing off
> 
> I had noticed in other places people would say "oh such and such is this and that" and then as soon as they walk in it would be like "oh hello alright" and then they are buying each other drinks and being all chummy at closure
> 
> From my observations to survive here you do need a strong sense of humour and having a degree in bull **** and being able to ignore people seems to go along way.
> 
> I have had a few nasty gems directed my way but I will be off out tonight it's Elvis night apparently that will atttract women let's see if it's a case of beauty or the beast but after a few beers who cares :eyebrows:
> 
> Now where is my pen and note pad for the next Sinai mis-adventures?


is that what you call keeping your private business, private


----------



## MaidenScotland

at the end of the day people I have only known weeks would still know nothing about me... I have had friends for years yet they don't know my business...
If you tell one person you may as well tell the world


----------



## hurghadapat

Sonrisa said:


> *we told you soooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kevinthegulf

Horus

You have just got a new neighbour, moved into Sharm Today, pop round for a chat with him, he will sort everything for you!

On keeping your life private, the only thing that you have not enlightened us about in the past few months of your blogs, is your bathroom habits, take a reality pill, your not in the UK anymore
Kev


----------



## Widget

kevinthegulf said:


> You have just got a new neighbour, moved into Sharm Today, pop round for a chat with him, he will sort everything for you!


Ha ha ha he might ask you to lend him a few quid though I hear he's had a lot of his LE frozen


----------



## Horus

kevinthegulf said:


> Horus
> 
> On keeping your life private, the only thing that you have not enlightened us about in the past few months of your blogs, is your bathroom habits, take a reality pill, your not in the UK anymore
> Kev


Actually I did however Maiden had a private word where we agreed I could not discuss any bodily functions or secretions as it was considered to be unsavoury and could cause offence, alarm or distress


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> Actually I did however Maiden had a private word where we agreed I could not discuss any bodily functions or secretions as it was considered to be unsavoury and could cause offence, alarm or distress


Strange,strange person.


----------



## mamasue

hurghadapat said:


> Strange,strange person.



I agree, Pat.....I don't get it either!!!


----------



## Horus

hurghadapat said:


> Strange,strange person.


That's not what the 2 ladies I had in tow with me one on each arm as I guided them from the St. George to the Jive Bar on Friday that was a HELL of a night :eyebrows:

Next day it was mentioned "ohh I heard you went there and there" "oh someone seen you" 

...and I thought this was place was boring?...I love Sharm


----------



## mamasue

Horus said:


> That's not what the 2 ladies I had in tow with me one on each arm as I guided them from the St. George to the Jive Bar on Friday that was a HELL of a night :eyebrows:
> 
> Next day it was mentioned "ohh I heard you went there and there" "oh someone seen you"
> 
> ...and I thought this was place was boring?...I love Sharm



Horus....... publicly boasting about your conquests wiyth females and them whingeing about keeping your private life private don't really go together...
You need to put on your big boy pants and grow up!!


----------



## King.Tut

mamasue said:


> Horus....... publicly boasting about your conquests wiyth females and them whingeing about keeping your private life private don't really go together...
> You need to put on your big boy pants and grow up!!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> Horus....... publicly boasting about your conquests wiyth females and them whingeing about keeping your private life private don't really go together...
> You need to put on your big boy pants and grow up!!


:clap2::clap2::clap2: but really think this is all in his dreams


----------

